# First glance / Impression of the Sony XBR65Z9D!



## Radtech51 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I just saw my first Sony Z-Series in person this Saturday at the "Video & Audio Center" located in The Village at the Westfield Topanga Mall. It was the 65Z9D specifically and wow was it one beautiful display! 
I had a chance to directly compare it to the Sony 75X940D in person and while the 940D is an amazing display to behold you could definitely see the difference here. For one thing the eye catching HDR brightness output level of the Z9D was just plain stunning, can't believe how vivid the picture looked. For example; I was watching this one lava scene on the 65Z9D with the sun shining in the background and it just looked like the real thing! The picture was so accurate and faithful to real world viewing conditions I was seriously taken back by it. Looked like you were looking at the real thing through a window or something, it was diffidently very realistic looking. Additionally the deep inky black levels ware outstanding as well and it looked like you were staring at an OLED TV not an LED/LCD TV. This TV represents the panicle of the LED/LCD technology and with the Full-Array with Local-Dimming technology brought to the next level their really is nothing to complain about here! 

However with that said, if I had to find something to complain about on this set it would be the off-axis viewing. True you will experience this on any LED/LCD display but it's more noticeable on this set because of the deep inky blacks it can produce when sitting directly in front of it. So to be completely fair I have to mention it here, and it is true many of you won't even care about this little issue as you really will have to be sitting in an extreme viewing angle regularly for this to be a problem for you.

PS: Anyway I just thought I'd share my thoughts on this display with you, it really was a treat to see in person and I was very impressed by it. In fact I thought what a nice upgrade this would be for my 70'' Sharp ELITE as they also make this Z9D in 75''!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent and on point 1st look comments. Thanks for sharing your excitement and honest opinions.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

How about yourself Robert. How would you rate it vs 940D.
I am thinking of acquiring this for 75 inch size vs 77 inch signature OLED that I expect still to be north of 20K. I hope Sony can be had at good price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your impressions, Rad. Glad to see Sony trying to push the LCD envelope. I'm curious to see where it takes them. Agree that off-axis will always be an issue...


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

zibawal said:


> How about yourself Robert. How would you rate it vs 940D.
> I am thinking of acquiring this for 75 inch size vs 77 inch signature OLED that I expect still to be north of 20K. I hope Sony can be had at good price


I have not seen the new Z9D next to the X940D to do a critical evaluation. We're expecting our first allocation of 65" Z9Ds to arrive by the end of next week and we'll be wall mounting it next to the X940D, KS9800, Vizio Reference and G6 OLED. 

From what I have seen and know Sony has done an excellent job of advancing LED display technology.

Stand by for my update...


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking forward to your impressions Robert as I always found you the most discerning and earnest , viewer , and audience who is a true videophile before being a Savvy business man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Joe Kane and Florian Fredrick are among the best and most highly respected professionals, here's their opinion on the Z9D.

Leading CE industry trade publication, Twice Magazine, quotes Joe Kane and creative technical partner Florian Freidrich hope to use the Z9D as the master “consumer monitor” to verify the quality of their forth coming “DVE UHD Test and Demo” disc.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

So may be time to change sides from LG to SONY , new and promising OLED technology to 4-5th of nine lives of LCD lol
Nano, 3D, quatron, triluminous to Z90.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

